# Indiana Regions Shoot



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone going to the Region shoot this weekend at Noblesville IN.
The weather is looking to be great this weekend.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep.

Although I'm not liking the picture on their FB page that shows targets out in an open field.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Yup Ill be there... Bringin Floyd with me too.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Yep.
> 
> Although I'm not liking the picture on their FB page that shows targets out in an open field.


....so, I wasn't the only person who noticed that.......


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

They said that not many are in the open field. But those pictures look like quite a few are.
I just hope its not my range. But it probably will be.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shot the team shoot...and there's a bunch of targets in the open field. However, there's also mushrooms to be found there! One lucky shooter found about a dozen...of course he didn't offer to share. 

Open field is not as bad as I suspected. No targets really long, that we shot.

Some people missed out on a good event. Just wished I'd shot better.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dgirt said:


> Yup Ill be there... Bringin Floyd with me too.


Tell Floyd he's needed at home.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Isn't the ones in the open field the bow hunters challenge course??


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Open field is not as bad as I suspected. No targets really long, that we shot.Some people missed out on a good event. Just wished I'd shot better.


Know what you mean, as I'm another who seems to come away from every event wishing I had shot better. Guess it's a feeling shared by everyone who competes in competition archery. Don't believe I've ever been satisfied with my shooting, nor do expect to. I think that even the top shooters don't finish an event not wishing they had shot better. If archery didn't present a constant challenge to shoot better, to me it would be boring and not as enjoyable. For me at least, being satisfied with my shooting is just wishful thinking.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going to go...but no one else wanted to go......amazingly alot of.guys i talked to didnt even know there was a regions in indiana....ouch

I will be 120% sure ill be at davenport


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

carlosii said:


> *Shot the team shoot*...and there's a bunch of targets in the open field. However, there's also mushrooms to be found there! One lucky shooter found about a dozen...of course he didn't offer to share.


How many people were at the team shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Not many. Friday being a work day I suspect that hurt attendence. Not like an ASA pro am where people set their work schedules and days off in order to attend.

I think there were a couple four man teams and a couple three man teams....I mean "person" teams.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't figure there would be many.
I just hope we have a decent turn out for the main shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Not many showed up...but those who did were treated to a great shoot. The site was well set up and unique to anything I've ever shot. Half the targets were in open field and half were in the woods with the stakes alternating between woods and field.

All those people who griped about not having shoots based on the ASA format just haven't supported Regions, for whatever reason.

Oh well, I for one hope that Regions can hang on and that folks will give it a chance.

It is kinda nice not shooting six to a stake and having plenty of room for stools and plenty of room to gather round and judge the target. So there is an up side.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

42 shooters? Just when you think it can't get any worse.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

The turnout was low, there were 4 or 5 other archery events going on in the state this weekend as well. I spoke to Dick about that today, he still seems to still be optimistic about next year in the same location. The shooters that did show up were treated to a very good shoot. They also had a pro style shoot down for all the youngsters that shot this weekend, which I thought was very cool, let them get out in front of every one and feel a little pressure. lol The location is still under construction, but will be a top notch facility when it's complete.


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

How long can Dick keep putting on these shoots and 42 people show up? It's a joke and Dick and he's staff work hard to put on a great shoot


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes it was a very good shoot.
It was very disheartening to only see 42 people show up.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

42!? We had 70 at the illinois ASA qualifier State shoot about 2hrs away from regions.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

BowHuntnKY said:


> 42!? We had 70 at the illinois ASA qualifier State shoot about 2hrs away from regions.


It is becoming obvious that ASA is doing all it can to undermine Regions. If you check the Federation page on their web site you will see any number of ASA qualifiers being scheduled on the same date and within a few miles of the Regions shoot.

Archery has a difficult time growing as it is without organizations attempting to destroy each other.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I hate it that people are not showing up to these shoots,people say they want a asa shoot in indiana,but then don't show up.ranges were well set and challenging,especially with the wind on the field side.but after the shoot is over you can get some hardly shot targets for a killer price.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

OT3D said:


> It is becoming obvious that ASA is doing all it can to undermine Regions. If you check the Federation page on their web site you will see any number of ASA qualifiers being scheduled on the same date and within a few miles of the Regions shoot.
> 
> Archery has a difficult time growing as it is without organizations attempting to destroy each other.


I highly doubt the ASA it purposely going after Regions like that. Each state's Federation is independently run by someone. In the case of Ohio this guy has to schedule 5 qualifiers and 1 championship over the course of several months. Taking into consideration all the national tourney dates (IBO, ASA, and Regions) as well as all local shoots and major local shoots, that can be a tough chore. Heck, if it came down to conflicting weekends between an IBO, ASA, or Regions and one of those weekends had to be chosen it makes the most sense to schedule during the Regions weekend, as it's obvious no one is going. Plus w/the way Regions changes it's locations annually there's bound to be scheduling conflicts.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes they did scheduled them on the same weekend on purpose. If ASA is that concrened about it, then they need to march they're ass's up here and setup shoots.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Outback Man said:


> I highly doubt the ASA it purposely going after Regions like that. Each state's Federation is independently run by someone. In the case of Ohio this guy has to schedule 5 qualifiers and 1 championship over the course of several months. Taking into consideration all the national tourney dates (IBO, ASA, and Regions) as well as all local shoots and major local shoots, that can be a tough chore. Heck, if it came down to conflicting weekends between an IBO, ASA, or Regions and one of those weekends had to be chosen it makes the most sense to schedule during the Regions weekend, as it's obvious no one is going. Plus w/the way Regions changes it's locations annually there's bound to be scheduling conflicts.


Here in Texas we have 23 ASA state qualifiers and a state championship for 2015 that have to be scheduled between January 24 and July 11. We don't schedule on Easter weekend, Mother's Day weekend, and the Paris ASA Pro/Am weekend. We try not to schedule on other ASA Pro/Ams since many of our Texas Federation shooters attend ASA Pro/Ams as well. We also do not schedule on TFAA state indoor as many of our shooters shoot this event as well. It is a very difficult task to set our schedule without stepping on others toes. We do our best but schedule conflicts are unavoidable.

It comes down to simply supply and demand. The supply of shooters willing to travel to a national event vs. the demand for national events. It is obvious that the shooters that have the time, money and desire to go to a national event are going to spend their time and money at an ASA event or an IBO event. Shooters do not go to a national event only to shoot a nice range set up. They can do that locally. Shooter go to national events for the whole experience. They want to test their skills against a field of shooters...not 3 or 4 shooters in their class. Again they can do this locally. They want to rub elbows with the pros. They want to shop the vendors booths and trailers. They want a total quality 3D experience in exchange for their hard earned money. IMO if Regions continues to schedule in established ASA and IBO territory their attendance will continue to suffer. 

We had 192 shooters shooting Texas ASA state events this past weekend. And BTW.....we had two events scheduled on the same weekend of the Regions event in Texas that was cancelled. Our schedule was set last year before the Regions Texas event appeared on their schedule so technically even though the shoot did not happen Regions scheduled on top of our events.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Illinois has 12 ASA qualifiers that have to attempt to work around holidays, national events etc. I'm sure they did not sabotage Regions. I have gone to the Indiana Regions in 2013 and 2014. In 2014, there were 2 semi pros. Our combined entry fees were $250 ($125 each). My payback for 1st was $76. That was my last Regions shoot. That did not jive with the reported paybacks, and I contacted Dick twice about it and he said he'd look into it. I never heard back.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallcatt said:


> Here in Texas we have 23 ASA state qualifiers and a state championship for 2015 that have to be scheduled between January 24 and July 11. We don't schedule on Easter weekend, Mother's Day weekend, and the Paris ASA Pro/Am weekend. We try not to schedule on other ASA Pro/Ams since many of our Texas Federation shooters attend ASA Pro/Ams as well. We also do not schedule on TFAA state indoor as many of our shooters shoot this event as well. It is a very difficult task to set our schedule without stepping on others toes. We do our best but schedule conflicts are unavoidable.
> 
> It comes down to simply supply and demand. The supply of shooters willing to travel to a national event vs. the demand for national events. It is obvious that the shooters that have the time, money and desire to go to a national event are going to spend their time and money at an ASA event or an IBO event. Shooters do not go to a national event only to shoot a nice range set up. They can do that locally. Shooter go to national events for the whole experience. They want to test their skills against a field of shooters...not 3 or 4 shooters in their class. Again they can do this locally. They want to rub elbows with the pros. They want to shop the vendors booths and trailers. They want a total quality 3D experience in exchange for their hard earned money. IMO if Regions continues to schedule in established ASA and IBO territory their attendance will continue to suffer.
> 
> We had 192 shooters shooting Texas ASA state events this past weekend. And BTW.....we had two events scheduled on the same weekend of the Regions event in Texas that was cancelled. Our schedule was set last year before the Regions Texas event appeared on their schedule so technically even though the shoot did not happen Regions scheduled on top of our events.


Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kind of what I've been saying since they announced the first schedule, it makes no sense for them to try to throw a new organization right into the middle of areas that already have a national level 3D org represented. Now they've burned off all the excitement of a new organization and would even have a hard time drawing shooters in areas where there is no other national 3D presence.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I understand that,indiana has the ibo shoot but no asa shoots,and after this year the ibo is gone.i really thought this would have drawn a better crowd.i hope that regions and the archery center can put this on again next year.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok so I suppose it is ASA's fault that Regions is drawing less than 100 shooters per event this year. Let's look at last weekend to see what was going on. There were IBO World qualifiers in Michigan and Ohio, the Indiana Field Archery Association held an International round, several clubs around Indiana had club shoots, the Indiana ASA Federation had a qualifier, the NFAA had Redding Trail and last but not least there was the Kentucky Derby(it was an excuse for a low turnout last year). Many of you don't remember history very well. Back in the 90's Cabelas had the NABH. They were great shoots but NEVER drew what ASA or IBO did. The 3D pie is too small to support three national organizations. As some one said earlier scheduling is tough. Organization have a tendency to only schedule away from their own events(i.e. the only IBO World Qualifier during the Bedford shoot is the Bedford shoot). Personally I think Regions is failing because they don't stick to standard classes. While it may seem a great idea to offer something for everyone you end up just like last weekend forty some classes and forty some shooters. Also the paybacks as Shootist said are horrible......his example $250 paid in, if Regions paid back 70% that would be $175 back. Shootist said he won $76. Where did the other $99 go? These are questions that Dick has to address.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Ok so I suppose it is ASA's fault that Regions is drawing less than 100 shooters per event this year. Let's look at last weekend to see what was going on. There were IBO World qualifiers in Michigan and Ohio, the Indiana Field Archery Association held an International round, several clubs around Indiana had club shoots, the Indiana ASA Federation had a qualifier, the NFAA had Redding Trail and last but not least there was the Kentucky Derby(it was an excuse for a low turnout last year). Many of you don't remember history very well. Back in the 90's Cabelas had the NABH. They were great shoots but NEVER drew what ASA or IBO did. The 3D pie is too small to support three national organizations. As some one said earlier scheduling is tough. Organization have a tendency to only schedule away from their own events(i.e. the only IBO World Qualifier during the Bedford shoot is the Bedford shoot). Personally I think Regions is failing because they don't stick to standard classes. While it may seem a great idea to offer something for everyone you end up just like last weekend forty some classes and forty some shooters. Also the paybacks as Shootist said are horrible......his example $250 paid in, if Regions paid back 70% that would be $175 back. Shootist said he won $76. Where did the other $99 go? These are questions that Dick has to address.


I agree with much of what you said...and that pains me deeply.

If Regions is going to make it, they're gonna have to do something that really sets them apart. So far that just has been the case, despite trying to expand classes, which doesn't necessarily address the problem.

IMHO if Regions had concentrated on Pennsylvania, Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, and maybe Wisconsin and West Virginia, they could have cracked the strangle hold IBO has there...basically since they're the only game in town.

If Regions does go out of business, it'll be a long long time before anybody tries to pull that scheme again.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Carlosii I understand your pain. Just know that with every passing day I am one step closer to Geezerhood.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

carlosii said:


> I agree with much of what you said...and that pains me deeply.
> 
> If Regions is going to make it, they're gonna have to do something that really sets them apart. So far that just has been the case, despite trying to expand classes, which doesn't necessarily address the problem.
> 
> ...


I agree with that..dont try to pull all the ASA people....kick the IBO in the nuts lol


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

hoosierredneck said:


> I understand that,indiana has the ibo shoot but no asa shoots,and after this year the ibo is gone.i really thought this would have drawn a better crowd.i hope that regions and the archery center can put this on again next year.


Ibo not gone just moving a couple hours north


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

nochance said:


> Ibo not gone just moving a couple hours north


you must have some info, the bedford shoot supposed to go to pipestream wv,so I've been told.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

hoosierredneck said:


> you must have some info, the bedford shoot supposed to go to pipestream wv,so I've been told.


It is going to pipestem. IBO told us the spring national that's the 1st leg is here next year


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Ok so I suppose it is ASA's fault that Regions is drawing less than 100 shooters per event this year. Let's look at last weekend to see what was going on. There were IBO World qualifiers in Michigan and Ohio, the Indiana Field Archery Association held an International round, several clubs around Indiana had club shoots, the Indiana ASA Federation had a qualifier, the NFAA had Redding Trail and last but not least there was the Kentucky Derby(it was an excuse for a low turnout last year). Many of you don't remember history very well. Back in the 90's Cabelas had the NABH. They were great shoots but NEVER drew what ASA or IBO did. The 3D pie is too small to support three national organizations. As some one said earlier scheduling is tough. Organization have a tendency to only schedule away from their own events(i.e. the only IBO World Qualifier during the Bedford shoot is the Bedford shoot). Personally I think Regions is failing because they don't stick to standard classes. While it may seem a great idea to offer something for everyone you end up just like last weekend forty some classes and forty some shooters. Also the paybacks as Shootist said are horrible......his example $250 paid in, if Regions paid back 70% that would be $175 back. Shootist said he won $76. Where did the other $99 go? These are questions that Dick has to address.


Just so you know.......... :secret: Dick has addressed this many times. But it seems the same "mistakes" keep getting made year after year, shot after shoot.. :zip:

I think one reason Regions isn't drawing is because people haven't seen good feed back so attendance hasn't snow balled in a positive direction. Secondly, a LOT if not most 3D'ers that shoot a lot of "local" 3D have zero interest in really challenging themselves on a bigger stage. I will suggest most folks at our local shoots have never even seriously considered going to a shoot that is more than a single day and further than 1.5 hours from their home. Regions needed to "sell" the idea that their tournament is an interesting and positive experience but is not the case.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Why try to "pull" shooters from the IBO and ASA when over 1/2 of the country is being untapped? Look at Paris, Metro and Redding, they pull huge numbers and yet Dick picks most locations in the middle of IBO and ASA territory. 

Now MO is getting one in Branson this fall, but I keep hearing all of these restrictions about who can "qualify" or if you have to pay for the membership to shoot? The best way to run off local shooters is to make it extremely difficult or too expensive. If I was trying to grow an organization, it would be the cheapest shoot in town for a couple of years to boost numbers and waive the membership fee for first time, local, or shooters that will only go to one shoot.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

They will let you do a one time shoot and i believe they said if you shoot more than 3 tournaments in one year you get a pass for the next year,need to check that out first


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had several friends show up and shoot amazing as usual....I'm just not a 3d guy so I was shooting field. I shot the regions the year before, but it raining out and then them having shoot offs inside at Girts wasn't right, then the fact that I hear someone stole a bunch of targets last year and tipped portapoties etc was terrible. But that was in hell hole Anderson.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

hoosierredneck said:


> They will let you do a one time shoot and i believe they said if you shoot more than 3 tournaments in one year you get a pass for the next year,need to check that out first


But only if you call and talk to them will you be told these things. The website says nothing about this, so most are going to look at the site and walk away. They definitely need to define their exceptions if they are going to allow them. It took 3 phone calls from a few of my local buddies to find out they could participate in the Branson shoot if they went to a qualifier. The other two were told they had to shoot 2 previous shoots to attend. Huh?


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I agree,maybee they need to get a good p.r man,and computer tech. there facebook page is the best way I've found to get information


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a 20 year veteran teacher and when I went to the regions shoot in oklahoma last year I could totally tell that they were a first year operation just like a first year teacher who thinks they can change the world. 

Regions, you are a upstart and you need to get it in your head that you are not asa yet. You didn't even pull strong local shoot numbers at most of your shoots last year because it cost us just as much to attend your shoot as a asa and again you aren't asa yet. 

I live in Marshfield Mo which is one hour from Branson Mo and I have a lot of friends and family that aren't asa shooters that would love to come and shoot your Branson tournament but none of us can come including me and I am a freaking asa semi pro shooter. Right now you need to tap into the 3d crowd that isn't a asa shooter in communities that have strong local followings and get those people involved in something they can call their own. 

Get the asa crowd out of your head, it already costs us 350 bucks a month to attend a asa tournament so if we are a fully committed asa shooter we can't ask off any more days at work or come up with another 350 bucks a month. Make your regions in a new area and find new shooters to call your own.

By the way, be prepared if you do make a awesome thing out of regions that levi morgan will show up and win every year because he is the best there ever was and you can't stop him.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

A lot of it just has to do with a national event/for money as was stated above.

We have over a 1000 archers show up to the R100 up here and drop 50 bucks. My tournament buddies have all said you could drop the entry to 40, have it pay back in each class and people wouldn't come. They just don't like the competition side of things.

Sadly I just don't see regions lasting much longer - I am considering going to the even in Davenport - I should get a top 10 finish that way.....LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Regarding the cost to shoot Regions.

You can't charge 10 bucks to shoot when your overhead includes setting five ranges of targets as they did in Indiana. And those were all new targets...never shot. I didn't shoot the practice range but I understand the targets there were like new, if not new.

Regions has a four man crew that works full time on the shoots and that also costs a bit.

All things considered, I thought the cost was fair. I paid 70 to shoot and that included the team shoot where I won 20. So three days shooting for 50 dollars doesn't sound out of line to me.

If you're in it for the money then Regions probably isn't for you. For me, the only money I'll ever walk off with is what I can help win in a team shoot.

Considering shooting Davenport and canceling my Cullman hotel. Seems like the folks there are always looking for ways to squeeze the archers, like jacking up room rates.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

They were new targets also.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> *Why try to "pull" shooters from the IBO and ASA when over 1/2 of the country is being untapped? Look at Paris, Metro and Redding, they pull huge numbers and yet Dick picks most locations in the middle of IBO and ASA territory.*
> 
> Now MO is getting one in Branson this fall, but I keep hearing all of these restrictions about who can "qualify" or if you have to pay for the membership to shoot? The best way to run off local shooters is to make it extremely difficult or too expensive. If I was trying to grow an organization, it would be the cheapest shoot in town for a couple of years to boost numbers and waive the membership fee for first time, local, or shooters that will only go to one shoot.


Exactly what I've been saying since they first announced their schedule!! They tried taking IBO shooters their first year and it obviously didn't work well enough for them so this year they try and pull in shooters from ASA areas since their formats are basically the same and it's working even worse.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Since before there first schdule was even made available, and their webpage was one poor excuse for a webpage, that seem to take forever, I was one of those who wanted to, and made plans to follow the Regions tour. Like me, people got so disgusted with not getting information, nor did people feel thet Dick would even consider anything that even resembled him wanting to promote his new organization. To me his attitude was, shooters should support me with their money without question.
Like Padgett said, Regions was not ASA. They did not have all the local sanctioned clubs for there members to participate in local shoots. They didn't seem to think it should provide a magazine to their members. They seem to think a facebook page should be enough for promoting their organization and a webpage was useless. But with the only thing that I saw close to ASA was what seemed to be their paperwork, forms, classes, rules etc. After my really wanting them to do well, I was at a loss to understand why it was that the membership fee and registeration was to be on par with the other organizations, without all of the benefits. Regions never got anywhere near what they led me to believe when I listened to the video made at the ATA, or read about all the radio, television and newspaper promotion they planned to use. Nuff said and this is just my opinion anyway.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

How much there ranges go for.afterwards ? LoL might jeed to bring the check book to davenport


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> How much there ranges go for.afterwards ? LoL might jeed to bring the check book to davenport


Figure you'll pay an average of $250 per target...maybe a little less if you have Dr. Dorite's negotiation skills. Dick is a powerless under the Doctor's powers of persuasion.

Upside is you'll not have to buy a whole range of replacement cores. The targets mostly look as if they'd not been shot.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

hoosierredneck said:


> you must have some info, the bedford shoot supposed to go to pipestream wv,so I've been told.


heard that Erie was moving to Wabash. But don't want to send this thread in that direction. I was thinking about doing the PA regions and then they moved it to Michigan? i think that was last year. I'm from NY and have driven to Pipestem and Erie and cleveland for shoots. The drive to bedford usually scares me off but Most regions shoots would be even farther.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> How much there ranges go for.afterwards ? LoL might jeed to bring the check book to davenport


Take it to KY, ASA sells the targets and new cores for 4250$. That's 212.50$ a target.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> How much there ranges go for.afterwards ? LoL might jeed to bring the check book to davenport


expect around 4.grand.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

But if you buy a regions range it has about 20 arrows shot in it


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

When you set five ranges and only have 42 shooters the targets should look like new. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SHOULD.... Key word... I bought 10 at Bossier City. They beat the ever living crap out of those targets getting them off the range. No one with a sense of ownership....or any sense....treats targets like that.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Garceau said:


> But if you buy a regions range it has about 20 arrows shot in it


Kevin you as bad as me


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Padgett said:


> I am a 20 year veteran teacher and when I went to the regions shoot in oklahoma last year I could totally tell that they were a first year operation just like a first year teacher who thinks they can change the world.
> 
> Regions, you are a upstart and you need to get it in your head that you are not asa yet. You didn't even pull strong local shoot numbers at most of your shoots last year because it cost us just as much to attend your shoot as a asa and again you aren't asa yet.
> 
> ...


But last year was their SECOND year.............. and it seems too many of the first years woes are still a problem the third year.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish they would have came back to NC. I really enjoyed the shoot.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard rumors of them coming to VA


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

All of these things have been brought up many times. Others shooters have said they've had to ask for info many times and it wasn't forthcoming and hard to get. There used to be a guy named Clyde that ran the facebook page and did a pretty fair job of keeping us informed, but I haven't seen him in a long time, and the facebook page has changed since then. When you ask for advice and people try to help, after awhile of you being unresponsive, they give up. People are too nice to say what needs to be said. They just need to close shop and find something better to do.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

One good thing.......................no matter what class you shoot you stand a darn good chance for win, place or show.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't gone anywhere, just sitting back here in the corner eating my popcorn and watching things unfold. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I haven't gone anywhere, just sitting back here in the corner eating my popcorn and watching things unfold. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


What does that mean? I haven't seen you in a year or so. Wondered what happend.


----------

